# Worth every penny, but how long?



## BurtonRW (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all! I found this forum and joined specifically to ask the following:

My 2000 Altima GXE needs a new timing chain (w/ the works) after 112K miles to the tune of $2800 (by the dealer I trust impeccably). All that from a little rattle, right? How long should that take to complete? I certainly want them to take their time with it, but they've had it for almost a week! (Including a weekend, so more like 5 days.)

[As if that weren't bad enough, their master tech (who is personally reassembling my engine) found a hairline crack on both sides of my camshaft. Of course, they'll replace that for the cost of parts since the engine is already torn apart, but it's going to take another week b/c they have to order parts.]

I'll be happy to have a car that should run like new for another 100K without blinking, but I'd still like to know if a week is excessive to replace a timing chain, tensioners, etc.

If you're still reading this, thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

your chain should not have needed to be replaced. they dont have a change interval. unless it was bad and your mechanic can prove it to you - he just stole your money. the chain is designed to last the life of the engine. he should have just checked out your chain tensioner. ive also never heard of a cam having a hairline crack, although its possible. ask for and get your "old" parts. by law they have to give them to you if you ask. i dont believe there was anything wrong with them.


----------

